# Dallas Mavericks @ Detroit Pistons (March 28th)



## Tersk

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (46-23) vs Detroit Pistons (43-26)

Starting Lineups:





































vs.




































<center>


Key Reserves






























Daniels | Van Horn | Armstrong | Henderson






























Delfino | Hunter | Campbell | McDyess


Key Matchup:








vs








</center>
*

*Season Series*
Dallas Mavericks 85 Detroit Pistons 101 
0-1

Theo's keys to victory

- *Dirk playing well besides offensively*: Unfortunately, along with Shawn Marion, Rasheed Wallace may defend Dirk Nowitzki the best in the league. Never fear however, this is a new Dirk! He can help dominate games without offense, evidenced by his 15 rebounds, 5 block and only 11 point night against New Orleans in the previous match. If the Mavericks want a chance, Dirk will need to be grabbing rebounds and not letting the Wallaces snatch offensive rebounds

- *Make 'em run*: The Philadelphia 76ers absolutely walloped the Pistons on Saturday (for you crazy American's -- Friday). It all came down to Samuel Dalembert blocking shots and rebounding, and Andre Iguodala (and co.) stealing the ball. Dirk will need to be rounding and so will Bradley (theres an oxymoron). Our ever ready pick pocket guards (Daniels, Terry, Howard and Harris) will need to get some nice steals and run the break well

- *Backcourt defense*: A good proportion of Detroits points comes from their backcourt (yeah, Big Ben really has a nice offensive contribution  ). We'll need Josh Howard to really shut down the *energetic* Rip Hamilton who is coming back from his ankle injury (second game back). We will need Jason Terry and Devin Harris to have a combined effort defensively on Chauncey Billups. Last match he torched us for 24 points, on 50% shooting

250 points to the prediction winner

Theo's vBookie Tip
Pistons (-3) 
This means that the Pistons must win by 3 or more points (if you bet on them) to regain points. For Dallas to win, they just need to win and you will get your cash back and more. I suggest you bet on the Mavericks, I think they will pull a victory out. Since we are the underdogs, that's all we need. Detroit haven't been playing well lately


----------



## fuzzrhythm

Marquis Daniels better bring his best fro tonight. It takes a lot to measure up to Big Ben's fro.


----------



## aussiewill

Dallas will struggel with this one, though I dont know if RIP is playing so if someone can inform me if he is playing, I will then make my guess at the score.


----------



## Lope31

Rip played on Saturday so I'm guessing he will be in tonight because I don't think he re-aggravated anything.


----------



## fruitcake

i'd like to see michael finley hit his first 5 three pointers and tie the record for most consecutive made without a miss...


----------



## Mavs41

This game is going to be a grind. I expect it to come down to the end with key defensive plays. We are going to have to play as a team to win. Dirk is going to bring a lot more scoring to this game. Ben Wallace needs to pick up some early fouls so he won't be able to be as aggressive.

Mavs - 95

Pistons - 87


----------



## NastyN44

I think the MAVS win this one!!! I hope... cuz im going to the game in Detroit!!!! Sheed and Dirk match up well , but I think its gunna come down to whos more aggressive!!!!
Mavs-92
Pistons-86


----------



## Copper

Im gonna call it 103-94 for the Pistons, I dont think they will have any more no energy performances this year. It getting too close to GO time and as a championship team they have to switch it on and keep it on.


----------



## Gambino

So begins a difficult road trip for the Mavs. This will be an interesting game for both teams. Both needs a win to see where they are going into the playoffs. Dallas is playing much much better ball for obvious reasons while Detroit is struggling a little bit now. I think Dallas avenges there loss from earlier in the year and they come out on top but will be a grind.

Dallas 94
Detroit 90
Final.


----------



## ChristopherJ

Dallas 98
Detroit 88


----------



## The Future7

I think we will play well tonight and win te game.
101-97Mavs.


----------



## mavsman

Mavs win 96-92.


----------



## SMDre

First to 100 wins!!!!

Mavs 101
Pistons: 89


----------



## CLUTCH#41

Mavs win 99-93
Its going to be a defensive showdown.Hopefully Damp plays.
:banana:


----------



## aussiewill

NBA.com-

AUBURN HILLS, Michigan (Ticker) -- The Dallas Mavericks kick off a difficult four-game road trip Monday with a visit to the Detroit Pistons.

Winners of seven of their last nine games, the Mavericks take on four teams with a record at .500 or better in a span of six days, beginning with Monday's matchup.

They enter the trip on a high after a 117-86 rout of the Cleveland Cavaliers on Saturday. Michael Finley led the way with 26 points on 8-of-8 shooting from 3-point range.

Finley's effort was one shy of matching the NBA record for most 3-pointers made without a miss in one game and helped Dallas roll despite a poor shooting performance by Dirk Nowitzki.

Nowitzki, who averaged 30.5 points over his previous four games, was 3-of-12 from the field and scored just 11 points. His three baskets and 11 points both matched season lows but he was able to grab 14 rebounds to contribute to the Mavericks' largest margin of victory this season.

The Pistons had to work overtime to get back on the winning track Saturday, topping the Boston Celtics, 105-99. The win snapped Detroit's three-game losing streak and kept the club 5 1/2 games ahead of the surging Chicago Bulls in the Central Division.

Rasheed Wallace scored a season-high 31 points and Richard Hamilton added 22, eight rebounds and eight assists as the Pistons improved to 1-1 on their current five-game homestand.

Chauncey Billups scored 24 points and handed out eight assists in Detroit's 101-85 win over Dallas on December 6.

Mavs win it 102-95.


----------



## CLUTCH#41

Mavs were killing Detroit with 2:34 left 40-23.Now its 42-33 at halftime.Good Game so far before their run started.


----------



## Tristan

this is going to be a tough one, mavz 97-92, thats probably too high but we'll see


----------



## G-Force

My vBookie money is on the Mavs.

First half is winding down and Dallas is letting the Pistons back into the game. Just a little while ago the Pistons had only 4 points in the second quarter, but then the Mavs had only 10. The Pistons can't feel too bad considering how awful they were scoring prior to that little run they put together to finish the second quarter.


----------



## The Future7

Nice game so far. Howard and Finley started the game great. Too bad we let them catch up at the end of the quarter. Hopefully we can get everyone else flowing.


----------



## G-Force

It certainly felt better when the score was 40-23, but its still a nice first half. Being up by nine on the road against a good team sure beats being down by nine.


----------



## P33r~

Guys whats the score and time remaining?


----------



## Gambino

Dallas wins 96-88. That is a GREAT win by Dallas tonight. Should give us some momentum for the rest of this trip. Van Horn was fantastic in the beginning of the 4th. Howard and Harris was huge at the end of the 3rd. Finley cooled off but had a great start and well Dirk was Dirk. Even Bradley held his own with the Wallaces. 

From the moment it was 40-23 I knew the game wasn't over. We are playing on the road at the defending world champs. You canNOT count any team like that out. It was just a matter of time before they came back. But I like how Dallas didn't let down because of it. They kept attacking Dallas and still played there game and kept pace with them and eventually it worked out for them. Great D in the 1st half and in the 4th quarter.

Onto Boston


----------



## Dre

Link




> AUBURN HILLS, Mich. (AP) -- Josh Howard scored 24 points and Dirk Nowitzki added 22 as the Dallas Mavericks beat the slumping Detroit Pistons 95-88 Monday night.
> 
> The Mavericks have won six of seven, while the defending champions lost for the fourth time in five games.
> 
> Reserve Keith Van Horn added 17 points for Dallas, while Chauncey Billups led the Pistons with 26 and Richard Hamilton added 21. The Mavericks reserves outscored Detroit's 26-2.


----------



## CLUTCH#41

Awesome win against the defending World Champs.
:cheers:


----------



## ChristopherJ

My 250 points.... :angel:


----------



## Mavs41

Mavs41 said:


> This game is going to be a grind. I expect it to come down to the end with key defensive plays. We are going to have to play as a team to win. Dirk is going to bring a lot more scoring to this game. Ben Wallace needs to pick up some early fouls so he won't be able to be as aggressive.
> 
> Mavs - 95
> 
> Pistons - 87


Yes, I got the closest score tonight! Do I get rep points for this? :biggrin:


----------



## Amir

I was so happy when I realized that we won this important game away at Detroit.

This shows a lot of things I think.

I think as I speak now, we are the one of the top 3 teams in the league together with Miami and Phoenix!

If we manage to beat Boston away, than I really think we`ll do something in the Play Off!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*This team is really beginning to show thier champiionship capabilities...I just love the job Avery is doing...we held the defending NBA Champions to under 90 points at their home!!! Although Detroit isn't known for their offense nessicarily, it still is a great accomplishment....Plus, we are doing this with both Damp and Stack sitting on the end of the bench!!!!!!!!!! KVH, Stack, Devin, and Quis off the bench is just going to be insane come playoff time.....I am hyped, time for some bananas dancing.... :banana: :rbanana: :cbanana: :gbanana: *


----------



## flamethrower42

DHarris34Phan said:


> *This team is really beginning to show thier champiionship capabilities...I just love the job Avery is doing...we held the defending NBA Champions to under 90 points at their home!!! Although Detroit isn't known for their offense nessicarily, it still is a great accomplishment....Plus, we are doing this with both Damp and Stack sitting on the end of the bench!!!!!!!!!! KVH, Stack, Devin, and Quis off the bench is just going to be insane come playoff time.....I am hyped, time for some bananas dancing.... :banana: :rbanana: :cbanana: :gbanana: *


What a game, what a win for us. Coach J is pulling this team together. 
We no longer have that 'lost' look on the floor, as if they couldn't remember their plays. That is gone and gone for the good. We have a confident team playing confident basketball. Gotta love it.

The most encouraging part of the game; when the Pistons made their run, we stayed close, kept our cool and came out the winner. 
It has taken a long time to get to this point. Just in time for the playoffs. 
We did this without Damp and the Stack-Attack. What a groove we will be in when they return. 
Great basketball is alive and well in Big D. 
Btw: our D wasn't too shabby last night especially in the 1st and 4th, against the Championship Pistons.
Devin Harris is the future!


----------



## mavsman

I love it. The Pistons tried to punk the Mavericks once the Mavs got on the early role and it almost worked. It looked like the Mavs were going to fold under the pressure. But instead they came back with thier own aggressive play and after they lost thier 17 point lead they came back at the end of the 3rd and into the 4th and built the lead back up.

I always hate when the refs seem to allow the Pistons to mug the other team without any whistles. But instead of simply whining to the refs because the Pistons were roughing them up, the Mavs came up with some tough play of thier own. Avery is great.


----------



## G-Force

Congratulations on a big road win. But then the Mavs are a very good road team. And thank you Mavs for covering my eBookie bets.

:biggrin: 

G-Force


----------



## The Future7

Great game for the Mavs.We still need to keep winning to catch up to the Spurs.


----------

